# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Outros... >  Chiton sp.

## Paulo Vasconcelos

Quiton

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Quiton - Nome científico: _Chiton sp._

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Reef-safe...tive uma, que trouxe das caraíbas, durante 1 ano

----------

